# jensen touch screen problems



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a jensen touch screen, I hooked it up before i put it in the car and it worked fine, I installed it in the car, the radio sounds great, touch screen works wonderfull, now the problem, when i play a cd no sound comes out also it wont play dvds now, it says that it needs to be hooked up to the parking brake, I grounded that good and it still wont do anything. What could be the problem? thanks


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

did you hook it up directly to ground brake..
and doesn't play dvd 
its a sequense you have to do to make it work use a toggle switch

and did it ever worked before


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

what kind of car is it in? you may have a factory amp that needs to be turned on. you may have the power antenna wire hooked to the turn on now and that is why you get radio, and its shutting of when you go to disc. switch that usually solid blue to the blue with white stripe, if that is how you have it.

DC


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

i put it in a 95 deville, i do have the power antenna hooked up to the solid blue wire.


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

it works fine now, for $350 new i couldnt pass that up. I put a toggle switch on the ebrake wire and it works perfect, i also switched the blue with the blue/white wire. it has great picture and good sound for the price.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

pm me where u got it got 350


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Oct 14 2006, 12:34 AM~6366720
> *pm me where u got it got 350
> *


no shit! I wanna kno too :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Oct 14 2006, 03:49 AM~6366851
> *no shit! I wanna kno too :biggrin:
> *


Same here. which Jesen model is it?


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

pm's fellas, the model number is the vm9311ts


----------

